# Pop-Up Camper?



## Buckaroo93 (Aug 22, 2013)

Just wondering what everybody's thoughts are on pop-up campers for cold weather camping? I've heard they tend to sweat on the inside when heated and you freeze when sleeping on the ends due to the empty space between the ground and the bed. Is this true?


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 22, 2013)

I have one I carry to WMAs and such. Have a double burner buddy heater I hook up to a big tank. It will run you out. They will sweat some. Not real bad. I've stayed in it in the 20s and never a problem. Its not a huge one though.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 23, 2013)

This is one I am looking into.

gt40


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 23, 2013)

I like pop up camping. If you open the ceiling vents  or  un-zip a window partially ,you generally won't have a sweat problem.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 23, 2013)

Camped in on in Illinois a few years ago during the shotgun seasons. Snow and temps in the teens and we never had a problem. Like mentioned earlier, keep a vent open and you'll be fine.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 23, 2013)

a pop up is all I have used for years ....

I have been lucky to have electric at our camps so I use a small electric heater and an electric blanket for sleepin' ...


----------



## Oldstick (Aug 23, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> a pop up is all I have used for years ....
> 
> I have been lucky to have electric at our camps so I use a small electric heater and an electric blanket for sleepin' ...



That's what we do as well and no sweating at all.  I think where most of the moisture comes from is burning propane, the stove or heater, with it all closed up in the cold.


----------



## hunter rich (Aug 23, 2013)

Ive slept in the back of a pickup with a little "camper top" on it, in upstate NY in November, slept like a baby and the worst part was forgetting to put my long johns in the sleeping bag with me so they were a little chilly.  I think the 10" of snow that fell over night acted as an insulater on the top...kept the tamp in the back at about 30-35.

good times...goooood times.


----------



## jbird1 (Aug 23, 2013)

GT-40 GUY said:


> This is one I am looking into.
> 
> gt40



I have one of these...It's very "James Bond/OO7."


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks guys. What is a good make/brand? What should I stay away from?


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 23, 2013)

Not but one in my eyes. A Coleman


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 23, 2013)

That A frame is going to be some different than a regular pop-up.  I would think better.


----------



## trial&error (Aug 24, 2013)

get ya a good sleeping bag and worry about heat after you get up.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 24, 2013)

Take a lady who likes to hunt and no heater or electric blanket needed...


----------



## collardncornbread (Aug 24, 2013)

We used one for several years. Hunting and vacations . Pulled it over 400 miles up the B.R.P. it is a Coleman. I heard they got bought out. Yes to the vent and yes to the cold on the slides. Yes to keeping a vent open for condensate. I have a fifth wheel now. And we like the shower. But we dont go places we used to with the popup. We pulled the popup everywhere. Setup in 15 minutes. Put down and ready to roll 20 min. I do recomend getting some 
kind of shower. Even a portable.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 25, 2013)

Here is a video of an A-Frame.

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/1l6WjBQ7XLA?hl=en_US&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/1l6WjBQ7XLA?hl=en_US&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

gt40


----------



## LTE (Aug 28, 2013)

My wife likes these A frame campers.  Very unique.

Are you buying new or used?


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 29, 2013)

LTE said:


> Are you buying new or used?



New.

gt40


----------



## givejunkfree (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to the site. Someone on ODT said I should post my camper for sale here too. I have a 2006 Coleman SanteFe for sale.
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/rvs/4030494992.html


----------



## papachaz (Sep 1, 2013)

Oldstick said:


> That's what we do as well and no sweating at all.  I think where most of the moisture comes from is burning propane, the stove or heater, with it all closed up in the cold.



yup, it's the reverse of the condensation on the outside of a glass of tea. When we had pop ups, we'd just unzip the top corner of each of the bunk windows. It's amazing how much condensation you get just from breathing and body heat.

another thing to do when camping in one in the winter time, get some foam insulation sheets to put under the mattress on each side. helps keep cold out and the heat in when you're in bed


----------

